# hey from Montana



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:wav::band::drummer::welcome::rockband:
:welcomesign:

How far are ya from KALISPELL?? You ever go to Spirit Quest Archery?


----------



## larsen-4 (Jan 6, 2010)

i live in kalispell and shoot at spirit quest all the time!!! you????


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* larsen-4. Have fun here.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

larsen-4 said:


> i live in kalispell and shoot at spirit quest all the time!!! you????


No, I live in MI but I know Aaron. He had a shop in MI called Spirit Quest, before he moved to Montana. I shot there all the time. He is a great guy. Tell him Thom and "Uncle Brian" said hi.:teeth:


----------



## larsen-4 (Jan 6, 2010)

will do! im actually on his shooting staff so i know him really well and see him all the time!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

larsen-4 said:


> will do! im actually on his shooting staff so i know him really well and see him all the time!


Montana gained a good archery shop and a good guy at Michigan's expense. Let him know we wish he was still here!!:teeth:


----------



## ramsey (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome larsen-4 from [email protected] county. How you guys doing with the wolves in your area? We are being run over with grizzly, black bears. mountain lions. coyotes, and wolves, Elk and deer becoming the new endangered species.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## larsen-4 (Jan 6, 2010)

worst deer season ever up here in the flathead! and they are lying about the wolf numbers! saw many wolf tracks up a creek drainage this year asked fish and game what that pack was called and they said there is no pack there must have been coyote track lol what a joke! shootem all!!!!!


----------



## ramsey (Aug 18, 2006)

Went to a fish and game meeting last night, they are finally agreeing we have a problem, they are responding by......you guessed it, cutting back on hunting permits for deer and elk. All they know how to do is control people, not the real problem.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

